# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : L'alphabet du geek, l'A  Z du parfait accro  l'informatique

## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 18.05.2010 par Katleen
Humour : L'alphabet du geek, l'A  Z du parfait accro  l'informatique*

Aprs vous avoir propos un petit alphabet illustr pour apprendre  vos enfants  lire en les sensibilisant aux choses importantes de ce monde (voir plus bas), nous vous prsentons aujourd'hui l'alphabet pour geek adulte. Une manire simple et ludique de retenir les lettres de notre langue, tout en conjugant la grammaire avec sa passion pour les octets. 

*A* comme *AZERTYUIOP*
*B* comme *Binaire*
*C* comme *Clavier*
*D* comme *Developpez.com*
*E* comme *Emoticnes*
*F* comme *Facebook*
*G* comme *Gadgets*
*H* comme *Hardware*
*I* comme *Investigations dans le hardware*
*J* comme *JavaScript* (ou Joomla pour les noobs)
*K* comme *Kernel*
*L* comme *Linux* : _"Ceux qui trouvent que l'installer est compliqu n'ont pas essay de sortir avec une fille", d'aprs un geek anonyme._
*M* comme *MMORPGs*
*N* comme *No-Life*
*O* comme *Octet*
*P* comme *Programmation*
*Q* comme *Queue* (masse d'instructions ou de ressources attendant d'tre traite...)
*R* comme *RAID0*
*S* comme *Steve* (Jobs ou Ballmer, c'est selon)
*T* comme *Troll*
*U* comme *Ubuntu*
*V* comme *Violation de brevet*
*W* comme "*w00t ?*"
*X* comme *Xerox*
*Y* comme "*Y'a plus de bire dans le frigo...*"
*Z* comme *Zork*

*Humour : Comment les enfants des geeks apprennent l'alphabet aujourd'hui, o quand Clavier remplace Crayon*

Il fut un temps o les enfants apprenaient l'alphabet avec des mots tout simples. Par exemple, C comme Crayon ou F comme Feuille. Mais papiers et stylos ont aujourd'hui t remplacs par claviers et crans par les jeunes gnrations... Encore plus quand leurs parents sont des geeks !

Voici le parfait alphabet du futur informaniac :



Source : Very Bored

----------


## arno31

J'adore  ::ccool::

----------


## baggie

Pas mal !

Mais euuuh, qu'est-ce que les logos winamp viennent faire dans le K ? c'est une version spciale de Winamp ou quelque chose comme a ?

----------


## Captain_JS

> Pas mal !
> 
> Mais euuuh, qu'est-ce que les logos winamp viennent faire dans le K ? c'est une version spciale de Winamp ou quelque chose comme a ?


C'est pas plutt Kazaa qui tlcharge des mp3 ?  ::ccool::

----------


## baggie

Aaaaaaaah bien vu, peut-tre en effet ^^ Pour moi le symbole Kazaa suffisait en fait ^^

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Pas compris pour le X  ::koi::

----------


## BiM

Je crois que je ne suis pas assez g33k.
Il me manque le D, N, T (texte, tlcommunication, autre ?), X (pour XP ?).

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Je crois que je ne suis pas assez g33k.
> Il me manque le D, N, T (texte, tlcommunication, autre ?), X (pour XP ?).


X, a a l'air d'tre a. N pour Napster

----------


## Bebel

> Je crois que je ne suis pas assez g33k.
> Il me manque le D, N, T (texte, tlcommunication, autre ?), X (pour XP ?).


T pour tags et D c'est pas diggs ou quelque chose comme ca ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Oui: Digg, Napster, Tags, XP.

Par contre, je ne comprends pas le Z.

----------


## BiM

Zuma, c'est un jeu trs prenant  :;):

----------


## beekeep

D  ::fleche::  Digg *+ Delicious*

----------


## BainE

Bonjour,

c'est quoi le H svp ?

----------


## Remizkn

C'est quoi le *G*?  :;): 
Une marque d'agro-alimentaire?

----------


## DiDieuh

Zuma rocks !

----------


## Skyounet

Le H je comprends pas.

Le Z j'ai le jeu sur mon tlphone mais bon fallait chercher loin quand mme.

----------


## nicolofontana12

J'aime ca! mais T devrai etre Twiter et D= Developpez.com ::ccool::

----------


## Remizkn

En *Z* ils auraient pu mettre le _Zune_...

----------


## if_zen

Pourquoi le pourtour du V est mang aussi ?

Je cherche aussi pour le H. On dirait Hit parade, mais a n'y ressemble pas vraiment pourtant.

Il existe vraiment le smiley !!1, ou le gars a compltement craqu ?

----------


## Mdinoc

> Il existe vraiment le smiley !!1, ou le gars a compltement craqu ?


Explication (*Attention!* C'est un lien vers Encyclopedia Dramatica, donc en Anglais, vulgaire et facilement NSFW. Mais en occurrence, pertinent).

----------


## if_zen

Waouh, je suis compltement |*vv|\|D  ::): 
Sympa ce site, faut s'accrocher pour tout lire, mais c'est plutt complet ...

Pour les !!1 si j'ai bien compris, c'est la faut  Spock  :;):

----------


## floctc

Excellent!
Pour le D, il auraient du mettre developpez.com  ::aie::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 18.05.2010 par Katleen
Humour : L'alphabet du geek, l'A  Z du parfait accro  l'informatique*

Aprs vous avoir propos un petit alphabet illustr pour apprendre  vos enfants  lire en les sensibilisant aux choses importantes de ce monde (voir plus bas), nous vous prsentons aujourd'hui l'alphabet pour geek adulte. Une manire simple et ludique de retenir les lettres de notre langue, tout en conjugant la grammaire avec sa passion pour les octets. 

*A* comme *AZERTYUIOP*
*B* comme *Binaire*
*C* comme *Clavier*
*D* comme *Developpez.com*
*E* comme *Emoticnes*
*F* comme *Facebook*
*G* comme *Gadgets*
*H* comme *Hardware*
*I* comme *Investigations dans le hardware*
*J* comme *JavaScript* (ou Joomla pour les noobs)
*K* comme *Kernel*
*L* comme *Linux* : _"Ceux qui trouvent que l'installer est compliqu n'ont pas essay de sortir avec une fille", d'aprs un geek anonyme._
*M* comme *MMORPGs*
*N* comme *No-Life*
*O* comme *Octet*
*P* comme *Programmation*
*Q* comme *Queue* (masse d'instructions ou de ressources attendant d'tre traite...)
*R* comme *RAID0*
*S* comme *Steve* (Jobs ou Ballmer, c'est selon)
*T* comme *Troll*
*U* comme *Ubuntu*
*V* comme *Violation de brevet*
*W* comme "*w00t ?*"
*X* comme *Xerox*
*Y* comme "*Y'a plus de bire dans le frigo...*"
*Z* comme *Zork*

----------


## Viish

S comme Stallman (Richard) plutt ...

----------


## ironzorg

> E comme Emoticnes
> F comme Facebook
> L comme Linux : "Ceux qui trouvent que l'installer est compliqu n'ont pas essay de sortir avec une fille", d'aprs un geek anonyme.
> M comme MMORPGs
> N comme No-Life


Ou pas.

----------


## spidermario

J'aurais plutt dit  B comme BSD  et  K comme KDE ...

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> *M* comme *MMORPGs*


Je me permet d'intervenir pour signaler cette faute norme, c'est MEUPORG et non pas MMORPG  ::roll:: . Merci de corriger dans les plus brefs dlais.

----------


## cd090580

Ils auraient du mettre Windows pour la lettre W, vu que Linux est bien mis pour la lettre L

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> Je me permet d'intervenir pour signaler cette faute norme, c'est MEUPORG et non pas MMORPG . Merci de corriger dans les plus brefs dlais.


Lol j etais pas au courant de ce buzz, quels abrutis quand meme xD a force de lire leur prompteur sans comprendre un mot de ce qu ils racontent.

----------


## Julien_G

W pour woot ?
W pour Windows !

----------


## spidermario

Pour Q, pourquoi pas Qt ?

Ou QWERTY[...], pour aller dans la mme logique que A comme AZERTY[...].

----------


## Dr.Who

et aussi l'alphabet du programmeur :

A comme AND
B comme BSWAP
C comme CALL
D comme DEC
E comme EAX
F comme FBSTP
G comme GOTO
H comme HLT
I comme IMUL
J comme JZ
K comme KEEP
L comme LDMXCSR
M comme MOV
N comme NOT
O comme OR
P comme PUSH
Q comme QUAD
R comme ROL
S comme SHR
T comme TEST
U comme UNPCKHPD
V comme VERR
W comme WAIT
X comme XOR
Y comme YATTA
Z comme ZBUFFER

----------


## magicbisous-nours

@Dr who : C'est dans quel langage toutes ces instructions ?
je n'en connais que quelques unes...

----------


## spidermario

a m'a l'air d'assembleur x86.

----------


## zyongh

H --> HIT --> High Institute of Technologies

----------


## Totanne

Plutt qu'une investigation dans le Hardware j'aurais prfr INPOUT / OUTOUT

----------


## LSRouge

Je vais imprimer l'alphaabet pour mon petit dernier ... on ne sait jamais! !

Merci !

----------

